# Kayak Waders Test - cold water



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

For years, kayak anglers have asked the question, "If I fall out of a kayak wearing waders, will I die?" Well, the Fishcrazy kayak team decided to answer that question and film the results. In the name of kayak safety, I suited up first in a drysuit, then in waders and a dry top, and finally in waders only and jumped into the 36-degree water of Chesapeake Bay. Check out the video on youtube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtgYP3Xrhdo. And yes, it was as cold as it looks...


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Very cool video. Very informational. Hopefully you were able to warm up after getting out of those wet clothes.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Very good video! I am glad to see the video so I don’t have to do it. I have comments on the video and result of my tests:

Comments:

1. Streamlining - He streamlined his outfit, which is important.

2. It was just a cold water test. I am sure that he leashes his paddle all the time when he fish. The paddle must be leashed (and rods). He was in a very protected water with a helper on the video. The wind will take the kayak away if the wind is a little strong, 8+ mph. It is hard chase fleeing kayak while carrying the paddle with you. Even without a paddle, it took me about 7 minutes when my kayak head started by 60 feet one day when I help a guy in self rescue. I was wearing a 6.5mm full suit and a PFD and the wind was about 12 mph. The most of people will be completely exhausted after that. Sitting on a Kayak without a paddle is a bad thing.

3. In real situation, you are holding a rod or a paddle when you get overboard. The leash will keep you and your kayak together.

My tests without Dry top:

I tested in 47F water with only a 3mm neoprene full wetsuit (and UnderArmor cold weather top and bottom) and 7mm neoprene wetsuit boot and bare hands. And I dove few times for 15 seconds each. I was ok for 7 minutes. 

When I wear 6.5 mm wetsuit, I was ok more than 10 + minutes.

When I wear 2mm wetsuit pants + 3 mm wader (waist high) + 3mm wetsuit jacket, I was fine for 7 minutes. Minimal amount of water got inside wader.

The only problem with wetsuit is that I know I have to come back fast to the launch site for a new set of dry wetsuit to fish again.

Joe


joe


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Ric, I think I might go for a paddle this afternoon. Not.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice video:beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

On the list to get: Dry Top.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> On the list to get: Dry Top.


ditto


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

informative video... having been dunked more than once while wading during winter steelhead fishing I have found that wearing your upper over the top of your waders definately slows water from entering. Never had the pleasure of a dry top but definately going to be way I go.


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Where is the best place where can you buy the first*

outfit that he was wearing? That setup looked awesome, especially for somebody like me who HATES cold and cold water. I remember the days back in Rhode Island, as a kid, when we would swim all day long in 55 degree water. But those days are ovaa!!!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I know the feeling... I remember the first time I fished the "Quonny" I decided to wet wade as it was a hot June day. Always wore waders after that !!!!!

I have been shopping around the internet looking at dry suits and dry tops. Gonna set you back at least 300 but I always say, you cant put a price on warm and dry and safe !!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> On the list to get: Dry Top.


Seems like I need to get one too!


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a brand new semi dry-top for sale in the Marketplace... http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?p=645904#post645904


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*Wader Test*

Thanks for the feedback. Good points, ComeOnFish. Actually I rarely leash my paddle. While loosing the paddle is one danger, getting tangled in the paddle leash is another. I leash my paddle while I'm fishing in extreme conditions - especially when anchored. While I'm under way, I unleash the paddle since I have it in my hands. I've been in the water more than once. In those situations, I try to hold onto my paddle or chase it first. Easier to swim with paddle to boat than swim with boat to paddle. Just this weekend, that contingency plan was running through my brain as I paddled 3 miles back to the beach in 20 knot SW. If one of the three footers had knocked me out of the 'yak - I would have been in deep...water. Dry suit is the safest option - hands down. Wader/dry top is second best - especially since you can fish without top when conditions are nice then pull on drytop when weather worsens. No dry top - bad idea.

Ric


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx too Ric sure was beneficial for me.I never thought about wearing that second belt over the dry top.Good idea.I liked that belt. Who makes that?
I posted this over on wkfa.org a lot of interest and talk about it at a gathering we had Sunday in Williamsburg..


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a pretty good video. Thanks for posting up. The comments in this thread really do show the two schools of thought when it comes to leashing. I used to leash my rods and my paddle. I still leash my paddle but that is the only thing I leash. My thought is that if I turtle and find myself under or even beside the kayak with a cluster $&*# of gear dangling underneath by the leashes, I am more prone to being tangled up in the leashes than if not. My gear is all replaceable (doesn't matter how expensive it is, it is replaceable), my life is not and I sure as hell don't want to turtle under say the lesner on an outgoing tide and get tangled up in a half dozen leashes just in the hopes of saving a few bucks worth of gear. With that said, this was a great illustration of the various ways you can protect (or not) yourself in the cold weather and I thank Ric and Kevin for posting this up.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

Excellent test ric, I'm so glad u found kev to take pics, so that I didn't have to be the one in the water. MY OPINION! I don't leash my paddle, hell I don't leash anything. If it gets hairy I put my rods in the kayak, and my paddle in my hands. I have been swimming in the shoals and in the surf and neither time have I even so much as loosened my grip on the paddle. I also stepped out in the shark water over there, and didn't drop it then either. I have lost a rod, so I would say that. Leashing them is a great option if you can't just slip them in the boat, which is what I was doing when I flipped and lost that rod in the shoals. As far as the leash for a paddle I completely agree with ric, I would hate to get tangled. I carry a spare paddle in the boat, not only for flipping but failure as well, In my opinion everyone should do this, you never know. Remember a cheap paddle in one piece is worth a whole lot more than an expensive one in two pieces any day of the week. Thanks again Ric, you are crazy.
Lee W


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Crazy as kayak freaks. Y'all are nuts. I don't know why you people do that stuff....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

haha


----------

